# Dead Thatcher Parties outside London - post 'em here



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2013)

Whilst Pickmans oversees the big one in that London, I thought I'd set up a thread to advertise alternatives for those who can't get there, can't afford the transport etc.  I'm personally after something in the northeast, but let's celebrate all the opportunities to spread a bit of local community spirit. 

Come on then, get 'em posted:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

There's one in Glasgow

and purves grundy is hosting one in Burma


----------



## Wilf (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's one in Glasgow
> 
> and purves grundy is hosting one in Burma


 

(the country or the oil company Denis Thatcher worked for? )


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2013)

Plough/chelsea that area tonight in bristol, follow the noise...


----------



## the button (Apr 8, 2013)

> @*GlasgowsDA*
> 8m​Gregg's in #*Glasgow*'s George Square is giving free fairycakes to those attending the event to mark #*Thatcher*'s demise.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 8, 2013)

Party tonight at Sound in Liverpool - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sound-Food-and-Drink/306241419448422


----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2013)

Birmingham, Saturday: http://www.facebook.com/events/448577235219789/


----------



## Random (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds like there's be more people at these nationwide than at any People's Assemblies


----------



## DogorKat? (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's one in Glasgow
> 
> and purves grundy is hosting one in Burma


George Sq webcam:
http://www.glasgow.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=2983

fair size crowd there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

DogorKat? said:


> George Sq webcam:
> http://www.glasgow.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=2983
> 
> fair size crowd there


 
Their Facebook page was expecting more than that to turn up


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Their Facebook page was expecting more than that to turn up


what? More people have clicked join on Facebook than the eventual turnout? This is unheard of.


----------



## Dreich (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like a reasonable crowd in Glasgow tome (though not as big as a weekend one would be):
http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/220638-council-says-stay-away-from-george-square-party-for-thatcher/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2013)

killer b said:


> what? More people have clicked join on Facebook than the eventual turnout? This is unheard of.


 


I thought it's meant to work the other way


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 8, 2013)

Eh? 'Dead Thatcher parties outside London.'
Is she dead or is she partying? Probably both.


----------



## Mr Smin (Apr 8, 2013)

Al Jazeera reporter is saying she's seen people partying in Buenos Aires.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/163257513837602/

Anyone know Hebrew?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 8, 2013)

Party hats and party poppers when I was in Wharf Chambers in Leeds earlier. You'll need to be a member or get signed in.

Hebden Bridge Trades Club was opening the bar early at 3pm, according to Twitter.


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm going for a pint in the black horse in Preston on my way home.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Party hats and party poppers when I was in Wharf Chambers in Leeds earlier. You'll need to be a member or get signed in.


 




Dogsauce said:


> Hebden Bridge Trades Club was opening the bar early at 3pm, according to Twitter.


 
An Urb posted a fab photo from there a little while ago on FB


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 8, 2013)

DogorKat? said:


> George Sq webcam:
> http://www.glasgow.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=2983
> 
> fair size crowd there


http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/220638-council-says-stay-away-from-george-square-party-for-thatcher/

See that soft cunt at 36 secs Is Sas in Glasgee?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone British in north-west Mexico and want to celebrate...?


----------



## Geri (Apr 8, 2013)

Lots of people at the Bristol party, according to butchers.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gash Collective party this Saturday.

http://www.facebook.com/GASHcollectivePAGE


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 8, 2013)

Good turnout at wharfe chambers in leeds - much fun!


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

Geri said:


> Lots of people at the Bristol party, according to butchers.


grr. wish she'd croaked on friday.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2013)

Graffiti near me







7-1 CSC is the local Celtic supporters club.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> http://local.stv.tv/glasgow/220638-council-says-stay-away-from-george-square-party-for-thatcher/
> 
> See that soft cunt at 36 secs Is Sas in Glasgee?


No, but if he was minded he could get here, he's not that far away.


----------



## albionism (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm having one in Wollongong, NSW on saturday


----------



## grubby local (Apr 9, 2013)

gx


----------



## 1%er (Apr 9, 2013)

grubby local said:


> View attachment 31202
> 
> gx


We are partying in Paraiba as well


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

400+at one venue in bristol. Street take over, bonfire, barricades,some ongoing silliness


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

Geri said:


> Lots of people at the Bristol party, according to butchers.


gutted not to make it but wrong side of town and skint


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> 400+at one venue in bristol. Street take over, bonfire, barricades,some ongoing silliness



Any truth that plod got handy?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Any truth that plod got handy?


Little bit of late night daftness that's all - they kept well back for most of the night. Not enough manpower or overtime to do anything else i suspect.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 9, 2013)

BBC not-on-the-spot report from Bristol:



> A police officer was injured when violence flared at a gathering in Bristol to celebrate the death of Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> Officers were called to Chelsea Road, Easton, shortly after midnight where about 200 people had gathered.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-22077072

There were easily 200+ people in the street when we got there at half eight. I did a count about 10pm and there were 350+ _just on the pavement outside the Chelsea_. The Chelsea was also packed, and there were loads of people around the fire, on the road and milling about between the Chelsea and the Plough. I call 500+ without even considering how many were at the Plough


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> BBC not-on-the-spot report from Bristol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, I miss living in Easton


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 9, 2013)

_Post_ sees the Beeb's one injured copper, raises to six!

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Arre...tcher-street/story-18653368-detail/story.html


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Any truth that plod got handy?


 
That's the most '80s sentence I've read since the '80s. I love it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 9, 2013)

How about 'radics got merked'? - sort of nineties-meets-noughties.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 9, 2013)

They are talking about Bristol on R5 now


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Up to seven now. Get your claims in lads. Pathetic.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

Hopefully the numbers will even up come the weekend - should be fun


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Not...fishponds!!!




> Mr Bunnell added: “I have lived around here for years and didn’t recognise a face out there. Most of them weren’t from Easton. My wife asked where on of them was from and they said 'Fishponds'.”


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Hopefully the numbers will even up come the weekend - should be fun


What do you mean?


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Not...fishponds!!!


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

existentialist said:


> What do you mean?


 
he means protesters will/should get injured..


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> he means protesters will/should get injured..


 
Id say it's likely, wouldn't you?  There's an easy way to stop violence - make all those caught committing criminal damage to pay for the refurbishment of said property - or face jail.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> he means protesters will/should get injured..


I thought he might. I was wondering if he might have the balls/stupidity to say that himself... 

ETA: Evidently so. The stupidity, anyway.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> Id say it's likely, wouldn't you? There's an easy way to stop violence - make all those caught committing criminal damage to pay for the refurbishment of said property - or face jail.


Actually, that's the *hard* way to stop violence. The easy way to stop 99% of all known violence is to avoid pissing people off to the point where violence starts to become an option. Then you can focus your resources on the tiny minority of violence which isn't about people being made angry/pissed off/resentful/having nothing to lose. Or being attacked by police officers.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

No but it'd be fun trying to watch these low life trying to pay for it at the alternative of jail


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> No but it'd be fun trying to watch these low life trying to pay for it at the alternative of jail


Which low life?

Also, could you improve your grammar, please? Your bile is hard to parse.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

ha ha - I think you understood perfectly - ....waits for the weekend - I'm sure someone will step up not to disappoint.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> ha ha - I think you understood perfectly - ....waits for the weekend - I'm sure someone will step up not to disappoint.


That must be quite important to you, I imagine. Given that your life must, generally, be a fairly constant string of disappointments .

Do make the most of it.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 9, 2013)

I will


----------



## albionism (Apr 9, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhh SHUT UP YOU SAD FUCKING TWAT


----------



## albionism (Apr 9, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> ha ha - I think you understood perfectly - ....waits for the weekend - I'm sure someone will step up not to disappoint.


Probably hoping right-wing/EDL Thatcher loving class traitor scum-fucks attack those who are peacefully celebrating the death of a vile, psychopathic, murderous  nut-case


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

albionism said:


> Probably hoping right-wing/EDL Thatcher loving class traitor scum-fucks attack those who are peacefully celebrating the death of a vile, psychopathic nut-case


End justifies the means and all that: I'm sure he'd find a way of making it the victims' fault.

Thatcher's true legacy.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 9, 2013)

So what's actually your problem, gunneradt? Why are you so keen to see violent harm come to a bunch of people you don't know and haven't met?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 9, 2013)

Pretty pissed off that the various parties have been reported on R4 news as demonstrations, they weren't demonstrations they were out and out celebrations.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 9, 2013)

The parties are the lead story on the DM right now:


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

after trolling IDS with that petition (500,000 yet?) these parties are more trolling of Tories - jolly good work


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 9, 2013)

BigTom can you post up details for Brum please? I clicked on your link but didn't see anything..


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2013)

every time i see the title of this thread i think that dead thatcher is partying outside london


----------



## Weller (Apr 9, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> BigTom can you post up details for Brum please? I clicked on your link but didn't see anything..


Same happens here was interested in the Brum details too 

wondering are Facebook removing the pages ?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 9, 2013)

Birmingham details

https://www.facebook.com/events/448577235219789/


----------



## BigTom (Apr 9, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> BigTom can you post up details for Brum please? I clicked on your link but didn't see anything..


 
Saturday, Victoria Square, they still haven't set a time I'm afraid

edit: the event is set to "friends of guests" so it may be that you need to be friends with someone already invited in order to see the details?


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 9, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> BBC not-on-the-spot report from Bristol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Got there just after ten and stayed for an hour. Great atmosphere but I had a feeling that things would change when OB arrived and was proved right it seems. Felt sorry for the the two bar staff in the Chelsea who must have been expecting a normal boring Monday night serving one man and his dog  

Shame we didn't meet last night DC, haven't seen you since the last riots.


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Got there just after ten and stayed for an hour. Great atmosphere but I had a feeling that things would change when OB arrived and was proved right it seems. Felt sorry for the the two bar staff in the Chelsea who must have been expecting a normal boring Monday night serving one man and his dog
> 
> Shame we didn't meet last night DC, haven't seen you since the last riots.


And I aint seen you since the Banksy poster sale on SC two years ago!


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 9, 2013)

JTG said:


> And I aint seen you since the Banksy poster sale on SC two years ago!


 
How time flies! Remember that morning well, watching well-dressed art lovers queuing for an anarchist book fair. Did anyone ever own up to what happened to the money from the poster sales? Do recall a bit of a row over that one.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

existentialist said:


> So what's actually your problem, gunneradt? Why are you so keen to see violent harm come to a bunch of people you don't know and haven't met?



And post on the same forum as them?


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> How time flies! Remember that morning well, watching well-dressed art lovers queuing for an anarchist book fair. Did anyone ever own up to what happened to the money from the poster sales? Do recall a bit of a row over that one.


I seem to remember it as being for the defendants... then Banksy got the shits about it and it became "the local community"... which seemed to mean PRSC. Not sure though, maybe DaveCinzano knows

Enjoyed bookfair though and round it comes again next week...


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 9, 2013)

I might pop down to that been meaning to have a look for years.


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

tis the sort of thing you can dip in and out of, or stay for a while... before decamping to the pub


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 9, 2013)

Will there be people from Fishponds there


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 9, 2013)

These lucky ol' coal miners celebrating Thatcher's death this week

Enjoy the party lads. Its not like you've got work in the morning.


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> Will there be people from Fishponds there





DRINK? said:


> These lucky ol' coal miners celebrating Thatcher's death this week
> 
> Enjoy the party lads. Its not like you've got work in the morning.


Fuck off


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> every time i see the title of this thread i think that dead thatcher is partying outside london


In a reincarnationist view, she's rolling pellets of shit towards the dunghill.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> These lucky ol' coal miners celebrating Thatcher's death this week
> 
> Enjoy the party lads. Its not like you've got work in the morning.


Wow, an unemployment joke.  More sad than provocative though.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 10, 2013)

From Billy Bragg,  on the death of Margaret Thatcher:​
This is not a time for celebration. The death of Margaret Thatcher is nothing more than a salient reminder of how Britain got into the mess that we are in today. Of why ordinary working people are no longer able to earn enough from one job to su​pport a family; of why there is a shortage of decent affordable housing; of why domestic growth is driven by credit, not by real incomes; of why tax-payers are forced to top up wages; of why a spiteful government seeks to penalise the poor for having an extra bedroom; of why Rupert Murdoch became so powerful; of why cynicism and greed became the hallmarks of our society.

Raising a glass to the death of an infirm old lady changes none of this. The only real antidote to cynicism is activism. Don't celebrate - organise!​


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2013)

Utopia said:


> From Billy Bragg, on the death of Margaret Thatcher:
> <snip>
> 
> Raising a glass to the death of an infirm old lady changes none of this. The only real antidote to cynicism is activism. Don't celebrate - organise!


As I've already said, it doesn't have to be celebrate instead of doing something to reverse Thatcher's legacy; they're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

the Irish news reported several hundred people got together in derry carrying Irish tricolours and 32 county sovereignty movement banners , street party held at free derry corner, fireworks set off , chinese lanterns then a motorised cavalcade that went through the bogside, brandywell and creggan .

a few molotovs lobbed at the peelers as well .

peggy ohara, mother of hungerstriker Patsy OHara was pictured opening a bottle of champagne


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

2nd night of celebrations in west belfast


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

my regular pub haunt had a fairly massive party on monday night that wentr on to the early hours . I was working night shift though 

Liamo had a fairly massive head on him yesterday morning


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

Utopia said:


> From Billy Bragg, on the death of Margaret Thatcher:​
> This is not a time for celebration. The death of Margaret Thatcher is nothing more than a salient reminder of how Britain got into the mess that we are in today. Of why ordinary working people are no longer able to earn enough from one job to su​pport a family; of why there is a shortage of decent affordable housing; of why domestic growth is driven by credit, not by real incomes; of why tax-payers are forced to top up wages; of why a spiteful government seeks to penalise the poor for having an extra bedroom; of why Rupert Murdoch became so powerful; of why cynicism and greed became the hallmarks of our society.​​Raising a glass to the death of an infirm old lady changes none of this. The only real antidote to cynicism is activism. Don't celebrate - organise!​


I'm actually so fucking bored of reading this everywhere now. The two are not mutually exclusive and my hope is that the emotional catharsis provided by this happy occasion re-energises people to renew the fight against all this gobshitery.

So please Billy, and everyone who keeps quoting this, fuck off you boring twats. Either that or have a dance and a drink with us before we get on with fighting the cunts.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Shame we didn't meet last night DC, haven't seen you since the last riots.


 
And whilst I remember I still have your _Assembly_ DVD!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2013)

Report from the Chelsea Road party on _The Bristolian_'s website:

http://thebristolian.net/2013/04/09/mourning-for-maggie-bristol-fashion/


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> No but it'd be fun trying to watch these low life trying to pay for it at the alternative of jail


The jails are not big enough to hold all of the people for whom this government (and Thatcher's before it) are an offence. And, month by month, that gap will widen.

The mistake that totalitarians like Thatcher, and their succubi like you, make is in forgetting that policing, in this country, is still largely by consent - we don't have the manpower to impose the rule of law when a sufficiently large (and it's quite small) proportion of the population rise up. Why do you think Thatcher's ministers were so rattled when the Poll Tax riots happened? And that was around 250,000 in London alone - really not a vast number.


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

Bristol Anarchist Bookfair are saying on Facebook that it's 6pm Saturday by the fountains on the Centre

I should warn everyone that people from Fishponds may be in attendance


----------



## Stevieguy21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where is the "ding dong the witch is dead" party in London tonight?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 10, 2013)

Stevieguy21 said:


> Where is the "ding dong the witch is dead" party in London tonight?



Which rag do you write for?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2013)

Stevieguy21 said:


> Where is the "ding dong the witch is dead" party in London tonight?


That's your first post on this board on the same day as you join, and you really want to meet a group of strangers?  Is there honestly nobody else with whom you want to celebrate, if you think this is worth celebrating?

Dude.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2013)

Stevieguy21 I'm feeling kind, there'll be a party in every pub in London, not to mention in every county of the UK.  If you're a journalist, your investigative skills are parlous.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stevieguy21 said:


> Where is the "ding dong the witch is dead" party in London tonight?



The Tavern on the Hill, Walthamstow.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2013)

Two parties in Easington next Tuesday:

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...ners_to_party_as_Margaret_Thatcher_is_buried/


----------



## xes (Apr 10, 2013)

Anything in Hertfordshire? Don't have facebook so can't look on there..


----------



## BigTom (Apr 10, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> BigTom can you post up details for Brum please? I clicked on your link but didn't see anything..


 
it's from 6pm, Victoria Square


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Two parties in Easington next Tuesday:
> 
> http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...ners_to_party_as_Margaret_Thatcher_is_buried/


 25 miles away,  but the nearest yet.


----------



## Ungrateful (Apr 11, 2013)

Dumfries (the one place in Scotland with a Tory MP)* is apparently having a party on the evening of 15th April Starts at 5.30pm in the Tam O'Shanter pub in the town centre (opposite Barnstorm records). Event organised by members of Unison, Unite, NuJ , EIS and people from the Anti-Bedroom Tax group.
All welcome - The ale will be flowing.
A local joiner has built a miniature coffin.

* Actually the town itself is Labour, the electoral commission constructed a constituency our of rural South of Scotland, which takes in the outskirts of the town as well as bits ofthe Borders almost up to Edinburgh, to give the Scottish Conservatives some representation in Parliament.


----------



## krink (Apr 12, 2013)

Not a party but me and me mate are celebrating in the various 'spoons on saturday night in Sunderland


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 12, 2013)

krink said:


> Not a party but me and me mate are celebrating in the various 'spoons on saturday night in Sunderland



Shouldn't you be boycotting 'spoons because of their participation in the workfare scheme?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2013)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be boycotting 'spoons because of their participation in the workfare scheme?



Is the mixed grill part of the scheme?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is the mixed grill part of the scheme?


Only if it's been taken a stage further than anyone would be prepared to admit.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm hearing about an arrest or arrests in relation to social media posts on the Easton Thatcher Death Party; also that police have taken CCTV footage from both the Plough and the Chelsea, and put their own CCTV into the Plough. If I learn of further details I will add more.

Let's be careful out there.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Not...fishponds!!!


 

Bristol Conservative Club attacked by 'anti-Thatcher vandals'



> Several windows have been smashed in an attack on a Conservative social club in Bristol.
> 
> Bricks were thrown through the windows of the property on _*Fishponds*_ Road, shortly after 05:00 BST.


----------



## JimW (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Bristol Conservative Club attacked by 'anti-Thatcher vandals'


She did a lot to stimulate the glazing trade over the years, if you think about it.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

Stevieguy21 said:


> Where is the "ding dong the witch is dead" party in London tonight?


Buckingham Palace.
Or, alternatively, Ted Heath's old home, in Salisbury.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Let's be careful out there.


At least we can now officially make death threats against her.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

JimW said:


> She did a lot to stimulate the glazing trade over the years, if you think about it.


and the anti-graff chemicals trade.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

xes said:


> Anything in Hertfordshire?


I hate to do this to you, but they actually rather _liked_ her, round your way!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Bristol Conservative Club attacked by 'anti-Thatcher vandals'


It's an exchange programme.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 12, 2013)

BigTom said:


> it's from 6pm, Victoria Square


In the rain by the looks of it, sort of fitting really. Maybe the old witch is pissing on us from her grave.


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I hate to do this to you, but they actually rather _liked_ her, round your way!


I know, I was (half) joking. Especially where I live, it's Tory central. I've been having fun in the pub this afternoon. If looks could kill, I'd have to have been made from  a hundred cats to get out alive


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

anyone know if theres owt in leeds tomorrow night?


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm hearing about an arrest or arrests in relation to social media posts on the Easton Thatcher Death Party; also that police have taken CCTV footage from both the Plough and the Chelsea, and put their own CCTV into the Plough. If I learn of further details I will add more.
> 
> Let's be careful out there.


 
 Is nowhere safe?!



butchersapron said:


> Bristol Conservative Club attacked by 'anti-Thatcher vandals'


 
I was wondering why that place was looking so unscathed when I saw it a few weeks back. Sadly the Bishopston club has had bars on the windows for years


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> I hate to do this to you, but they actually rather _liked_ her, round your way!


Not entirely true, there were a few leftwing pockets in Herts.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 12, 2013)

were


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2013)

Wilson said:


> were


Still might be.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

BigTom said:


> it's from 6pm, Victoria Square


So are we attempting to meet up? I have no idea what half of you look like, and pretty sure I haven't even seen much of Blagsta since 2005...


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Not entirely true, there were a few leftwing pockets in Herts.


 
yeh, lived in Hemel for bit and most people from what i can tell are hardly thatcherites. they might not join in with the ding dong stuff but still ...


----------



## Totoro303 (Apr 13, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> yeh, lived in Hemel for bit and most people from what i can tell are hardly thatcherites. they might not join in with the ding dong stuff but still ...


Me too - want to start a support group ?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2013)

Where has the London Trafalga Square one gone from today?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Where has the London Trafalga Square one gone from today?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/thatcher-dead-party-6pm-saturday-13-april-trafalgar-sq.308694/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2013)

Swung by the Fountains on the Centre in Bristol this evening - first at about 6 and then a couple of hours later, but nothing seemed to be going on - just a disappointed-looking Andy Davies(?) from C4 News moping around in a soggy North Face jacket


----------



## BigTom (Apr 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> So are we attempting to meet up? I have no idea what half of you look like, and pretty sure I haven't even seen much of Blagsta since 2005...


 
sorry, didn't see this and went down to london anyway, hope you went and had a good time and recognised blagsta.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been to a NA meeting in Fishponds before.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I've been to a NA meeting in Fishponds before.


Did you smash up the Tory club whilst you were there?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Did you smash up the Tory club whilst you were there?



Unfortunately I was swiftly shifted back to Weston when it was over.


----------



## krink (Apr 14, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Shouldn't you be boycotting 'spoons because of their participation in the workfare scheme?


i'm never drinking again anyway. my head


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 14, 2013)

krink said:


> i'm never drinking again anyway. my head


 
Punishment for drinking where they use forced labour.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 17, 2013)

Me and the fella are off to this later https://www.facebook.com/events/474558702609271/

And I'm really quite emotional about this - Poetry24 have published my poem, 'Dear Margaret', today of all days.  They'll have had fucking loads of Thatcher poems too so I feel really honoured they've chosen mine  http://poetry-24.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## teqniq (Apr 17, 2013)

That is rather good. I have shared it on FB


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Not entirely true, there were a few leftwing pockets in Herts.


agreed, says a 'pocket'! - I'm from there too - but by and large, the place was a true blue heartland. Hemel was/is sporadically an exception, ditto stevenage, on account of them being New Towns, and as such originally filled with working class ex-Londoners


----------



## sojourner (Apr 17, 2013)

teqniq said:


> That is rather good. I have shared it on FB


Thank you!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 17, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> agreed, says a 'pocket'! - I'm from there too - but by and large, the place was a true blue heartland. Hemel was/is sporadically an exception, ditto stevenage, on account of them being New Towns, and as such originally filled with working class ex-Londoners


What I want to know is, where the fuck were all of you other "pockets" when I was there? *spits in the general direction of Tristan Garel bloody Jones* (a former longstanding Conservative MP for what was my area, who barely set foot in the county from one election to the next).

Mind you, it had its funny side. Even on one of those schemes for longterm unemployed people, most of the others were dyed in the wool conservatives, including a middle-aged gobbier-than-stereotype Scouser in exile who was a fan of Thatcher and all her works. I'll leave you to imagine what the tea breaks were like. Anyway, one of the people there decided to put himself forward at the next local election (I think he was trying for Lib Dem) - his face when I answered the front door in a huge red batwing sweatshirt and greeted him by his nickname was a picture. Two steps backwards and a "sorry to waste your time" before scarpering to the next door.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> What I want to know is, where the fuck were all of you other "pockets" when I was there?


Umm, at St Albans Boys Publick Skool, where I was, at 16, one of 3 card carrying Marxists



> *spits in the general direction of Tristan Garel bloody Jones* (a former longstanding Conservative MP for what was my area, who barely set foot in the county from one election to the next).


Ah, Watford...yes, he was a fully-fledged twat, whose only redeeming feature was in helping to axe Maggie


> Mind you, it had it's funny side. Even on one of those schemes for longterm unemployed people, most of the others were dyed in the wool conservatives, including a middle-aged gobbier-than-stereotype Scouser in exile who was a fan of Thatcher and all her works. I'll leave you to imagine what the tea breaks were like. Anyway, one of the people there decided to put himself forward at the next local election (I think he was trying for Lib Dem) - his face when I answered the front door in a huge red batwing sweatshirt and greeted him by his nickname was a picture. Two steps backwards and a "sorry to waste your time" before scarpering to the next door.


LOVE IT!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 17, 2013)

We didn't have a party but we did open our gig last Friday with a Be-Bop rendition of "Ding Dong" to loud cheers!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2013)

Well we had a fucking proper party last night - quality. Apart from some right wing cunts who turned up and there was a bit of fighting, and then later on, when loads of people had gone off somewhere else, LOADS of coppers turned up and cordoned off the steps on St Georges Hall. Against who or what I don't fucking know, the knobheads. Taping off the empty space, ha - there's  a poem in there somewhere 

Anyhoo - fireworks, singing, dancing, even a burning effigy! Fantastic night - ended up at the Casa bar, got smashed, did me poem on the stage. Great night


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 18, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Well we had a fucking proper party last night - quality. Apart from some right wing cunts who turned up and there was a bit of fighting, and then later on, when loads of people had gone off somewhere else, LOADS of coppers turned up and cordoned off the steps on St Georges Hall. Against who or what I don't fucking know, the knobheads. Taping off the empty space, ha - there's a poem in there somewhere
> 
> Anyhoo - fireworks, singing, dancing, even a burning effigy! Fantastic night - ended up at the Casa bar, got smashed, did me poem on the stage. Great night


Liverpool or Bradford, or...?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Liverpool or Bradford, or...?


Liverpool


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 18, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Liverpool


ahhh....sounds great, wish I'd been there!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 18, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> ahhh....sounds great, wish I'd been there!


It really was   There was a massive sense of community, everyone smiling, laughing, singing, looking after each other.  All ages, just partying together. One to remember forever that


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 19, 2013)

We had a good 'un here; http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-22168544


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2013)

Hahaa - well spotted by machine cat this one  It's a great film of the Liverpool party 

Me and the fella appear about 7.35 into it - I'm the one with the red hair and the classy placcy beaker


----------

